# What temp to smoke sausage at?



## hookedonq (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello all im getting ready to make some cured breakfast sausage links and im trying to figure out what's the best temp to smoke these at and if i need to take them to a certain internal temp...

Here's my process to give you a better idea of the sausage im making and yes im using cure 1.

I plan on grinding and mixing than letting it cure in the fridge for two days at between 36 and 40 degrees before stuffing and hanging in the smokehouse for a additional two days before smoking outside temps will be in the 50s.

Theres also a video on youtube of this type of sausage being made if you search edwards smoked sausage. They dont give any details on temps though

Thanks Kevin


----------



## masonman1345 (Mar 14, 2015)

First of all you need to dry your sausage. Will you be drying it in your smoker o?

If you do it in your smoker get to a temp of 90 degrees until your sausage is dry to the touch.

After your sausage is dry, send the smoke to it. Get your temp up to 160 - 165 degrees.

Then you need to let it bloom.

Blooming just means to let it set at room temp. you want the IT of your sausage around 75 degrees before you put it in the fridge.

That is how I do mine, but hang around. There are a lot of folks on here that know more than me.


----------



## hookedonq (Mar 14, 2015)

Wouldn't letting it hang in the Smokehouse for the two days be enough to dry it?


----------



## boykjo (Mar 15, 2015)

No need to dry the sausage. What you want to create is a pellicle where the casing will become tacky so the smoke will stick to the casing. A simple fan and 20 to 30 minutes is all thats needed. If you dry the casings the will lose the snap and become tougher.........Start your smoker at 130 and bump it up 10 degrees every hr and dont go over 180. Take the sausage internal temp to 160. place it in cold water to cool for a few minutes then hang to bloom in the fridge over night

Joe


----------



## hookedonq (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone ealse have any input on this. Also will it be safe to hang these for 2 days in 50 to 60 degree temps. Ive tried to do my homework on this process but im not having much luck


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 17, 2015)

Joe has you for the temps. I would not hang them outside for 2 days. They'll loose way to much weight, the casings will end up drying too much and won't accept smoke, and you're risking them going bad. If you're grinding and spicing, I would do that and refrigerate only 1 day....2 isn't needed because the meat has been ground. It'll be cured in no time since it's ground and then seasoned. 

There are TONS of sausage threads on here. Use the search bar. Lots of people have explained their process also, but the above is how I've approached my last few batches that came out great.


----------



## hookedonq (Mar 18, 2015)

Is it ok to cold smoke and than freeze and cook later they will be pan fried before eating so is it really necessary to cook while smoking.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 18, 2015)

My parents use to cold smoke and they used tenderquick this is only done in the colder months, NOV, DEC, or JAN FEB they would mix & Cure and hang in the smoker for about 3-4hrs, DO NOT LET the smoker get above 40*  After cold smoking they would freeze, then cook fully before eating.

 This is just my 2 Cents, may want to do some more research to make sure. Hopefully some other Sausage heads will come around and help you. did you try using the search bar above to see if someone has done this before? 

Good luck and let us know. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

